# weight gainers



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

can any1 recomend a good weight gainer??

curently on pro mass

any1 know a gainer better than this??

cheers folk


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

donuts.


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

good 1 essex boy  u fink of tht 1 all by urself sweetheart??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dorian Yates' Lean Gain is the best on the market I've seen. It's fairly cheap, but contains 5 types of cold press proteins as well as a variety of low GI carbohydrates, as opposed to just whey and maltodextrin.


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

To be honest mate I make my own. I think it works out cheaper, and you can experiment with all differant flavourings. The one I make most contains whey protein, porridge oats, peanut butter and skimmed milk.

It tastes o.k. and contains protein, low GI carbs and good fats - and the majority of weight gainers won't.

Tom


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

i make my own too use normal protein powder, grounded oats and sometimes make a blended smoothy and add bannana ice cram, etc


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

make your own or Bsd do nice one.

If you want to skick to branded stuff new image supps who sponsor do some good deals


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

il av to give this dorian yates stuff a try,place i get myn frm recomend reflex instant mass and pro mass-cnp,and sci-mx lean grow mrf

but you dont know if its just a sales speech or not

i do experiment with making my own

just gt lack of ingrediants at mo il av to do a shop

oh and where can i purchase natural peanut butter all i can seem to find is sun-pat lol

fink il av to hit myprotien.co.uk n see wat they have to offer

cheers lads


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

sweet nice 1,il try n get some nxt weekend all beign well


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

yh pal,started off on wrong foot wi people but im tryin to be well behaved now n just crack on n learn a fing or two  , -3244 reps ....lotta people dont like me lmao


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

reflex and boditronics both do very good mass gainers as they are low gi carbs in them.

things like pro mass are full of high gi carbs not ideal to be using as a meal replacement IMO


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

We have just starting doing 4kg of Mass gainer, 45g protein 40g carbs and 6g fat per serving. 40 servings for £38.

only problem is we've not had any photos taken of the product yet so havent had chance to put it on the website yet. :whistling:

they taste very good also!!


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

sounds orite..what flavours you do??


----------

